# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  audacity pour liminer le bruit

## zhpipo16

j'ai le logiciel audacity; c'est un logiciel pour traiter les fichier audio  et il peut liminer le bruit dans un enregistrement mais j'arrive pas a faire ca est_ce qu'il quel qu'un qui peut me dit les tapes pour liminer le bruit d'un enregistrement?

----------


## zhpipo16

ou tes vous les experts et les professionnelles de ce sujet aidez moi.
merci d'avance

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

Google: audacity + liminer + bruit  ::roll:: 

-> 1re entre (entre autre)

----------


## zhpipo16

mais j'ai tlcharg ce logiciel, le problme est comment fait pour liminer le bruit dans un enregistrement ?  ::(:

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

As-tu cherch?  ::?: 

1re entre sur google pour: 

audacity + liminer + bruit

Tuto clair et concis

----------


## zhpipo16

merci beaucoup

----------

